# Photo of the Day - June 2021



## Clix Pix

It's a new month and time to share your best still photos (no videos) in this thread as we head into summer.....

Only ONE photo per day, please!  No limits on gear used -- can be your film or digital iPhone/smartphone, P&S, Compact camera,  Rangefinder or Interchangeable Lens Camera (SLR, DSLR, Mirrorless).   If you happen to know the EXIF, share that, and if you wish, location and date of the shot;  photos don't need to be current, they can be from your archives, too, but of course it's nice to share fresh new images each day!   Variety is fun and it's neat to see what has captured your interest and attention each time you've picked up your photo-making device.

Kicking off the month of June is the Osprey that I spotted soaring around above  our little lake yesterday afternoon when I was out on the deck shooting Alfred with the RX10 M4 in hand.   At first I wasn't sure what this guy was, as he was moving pretty quickly, and sometimes the light didn't hit him just right, but it was apparent that he was a raptor of some sort.  Fascinated, I started shooting him.  BIF is not something I do a lot so most of the shots didn't come out well at all, but I did manage to get this one and identify him as an Osprey for sure.  They don't usually come around here -- they spend time down by the Potomac River, at some of the marinas or in the wetlands, so this was a real surprise. He startled me even more when he suddenly plunged straight down to the water's surface, made a splash and soared upwards again.  I blinked at the speed of his actions and realized that he'd just caught himself a tasty fish treat!


----------



## tranceking26

I went for a long walk today, so took some photos. I'll start with this one:





Trowse, Norwich. Taken on my iPhone 11.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## tranceking26

Another from yesterday. iPhone 11.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred enjoying a shower as he stands on the fountain in the lake:


----------



## tranceking26

Another photo from my iPhone 11.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 5768



Ooh neat closeup!


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   I love my 90mm macro lens.....  she and I took one look at the daylilies starting to bloom in front of my building -- actually, right under my master bedroom window! -- and promptly spent some time communing with one of the lovely blossoms.   Hand-held, wide open.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Shifting gears a bit, going from exploring telephoto and macro to seeing what is possible with wide-angle, as that has been rather a gap in my lens and shooting repertoire for a while.  

Yay, the sun's back out after the latest rain!


----------



## tranceking26

When on this walk, you come across plenty of graffiti. This "save the humans" one was funny.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## tranceking26

One from my archive. 2018 on iPhone 6s. 

Back then we had a bit of a dry period. I do love this part of the walk, seems an ideal place for a picnic.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## User.191

This was last week, but since they’re now at fever pitch… A newly hatched Cicada ready to start it’s 1-2 week life of flying, trying and dying, fresh from its 17 year slumber.





By fever pitch I mean…


----------



## Clix Pix

The noise is VERY loud, indeed!  I can hear the darned things without my hearing aids (moderate-to-severe conductive hearing loss since birth)  and it's pretty bad.  WITH my hearing aids these critters manage to hit some really high pitch and/or decibel level and triggers the aids'  sensitivity level so that it is almost painful......like someone running a buzz saw right into my skull.  NOT cool!


----------



## fooferdoggie

something simple. it looks better with my eyes though as usual.


----------



## tranceking26

I have loads of photos from my day out at Lotus in 2008. Here's the Evora reveal. Gorgeous car. 

Taken on a button phone! Sony Ericsson W810i.


----------



## Clix Pix

Up or Down?


----------



## Clix Pix

Clouds in the lake:


----------



## Clix Pix

Darkness gently settles over the lake and lights come on......


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

I found Fort knots.


----------



## fooferdoggie

poor guy lost his momma.


----------



## Clix Pix

This really IS a photo of the day, since I shot it with the iPhone while waiting for the ophthalmologist to come into the exam room....  Normally one is sitting in there in the dark due to having their eyes dilated, but in my situation, no need for dilation, so the room was light and I could study the fascinating tools of the trade:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> This really IS a photo of the day, since I shot it with the iPhone while waiting for the ophthalmologist to come into the exam room....  Normally one is sitting in there in the dark due to having their eyes dilated, but in my situation, no need for dilation, so the room was light and I could study the fascinating tools of the trade:
> 
> View attachment 5966



Thats cool. 

Here's one I shot this evening.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ooh, daisies!  I love them!   Nicely done, lovely bokeh!

Yeah, sitting there alone in the room with that fascinating equipment, how could I resist grabbing the iPhone and firing off a shot or two?!  LOL!  Once home  I tossed the results into DXO PhotoLab 4 and then decided that this would look better with a B&W treatment so did that in Silver Efex Pro and to be artsy added the frame as well....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Ooh, daisies!  I love them!   Nicely done, lovely bokeh!
> 
> Yeah, sitting there alone in the room with that fascinating equipment, how could I resist grabbing the iPhone and firing off a shot or two?!  LOL!  Once home  I tossed the results into DXO PhotoLab 4 and then decided that this would look better with a B&W treatment so did that in Silver Efex Pro and to be artsy added the frame as well....



I think I'd have done the same! The backlighting was too nice to be able to resist! I had to go grab my camera.


----------



## Clix Pix

You had absolutely the right lighting for your image -- isn't wonderful when that happens, that everything falls right into place?  Lighting, subject, timing.....


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 5984



My kids do this too... It's cute, but designing a home environment to kid proof is a pain


----------



## fooferdoggie

My dog did this. he got his head in one of the clear hamster balls. it was so funny


----------



## Clix Pix

The other shot I took of my obliging models:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> You had absolutely the right lighting for your image -- isn't wonderful when that happens, that everything falls right into place?  Lighting, subject, timing.....



Indeed it is. Here is one from about 6ft away from yesterday's image. Had to use a reflector to get some light in there.


----------



## tranceking26

Taken on a Sony Ericsson W810i


----------



## User.45

tranceking26 said:


> View attachment 6005
> 
> Taken on a Sony Ericsson W810i



Is this Deloran functional?


----------



## tranceking26

P_X said:


> Is this Deloran functional?



I wish I knew, that photo was taken in 2008. 

I could have sworn there was a club for my region but I couldn't find anything. They are popular in the UK.


----------



## User.45

tranceking26 said:


> I wish I knew, that photo was taken in 2008.
> 
> I could have sworn there was a club for my region but I couldn't find anything. They are popular in the UK.



deloreans were assembled in. belfast in the 80s


----------



## tranceking26

P_X said:


> deloreans were assembled in. belfast in the 80s



Yeah and there's a TV show called Wheeler Dealers and they did one up and sold it, can't find it online (other than a trailer) but it's a good watch.


----------



## User.45

tranceking26 said:


> Yeah and there's a TV show called Wheeler Dealers and they did one up and sold it, can't find it online (other than a trailer) but it's a good watch.



I think that car's ready for a comeback with an EV version.


----------



## tranceking26

P_X said:


> I think that car's ready for a comeback with an EV version.



Will be cool, they convert plenty of classic cars to EV these days.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> I think that car's ready for a comeback with an EV version.




Dude, that's an __outstanding__ idea.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The dragon sleeps.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The dragon sleeps.
> 
> View attachment 6010



Don't wake up the Dragon!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

cool wildflower we found on our ride.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Runs For Fun

tranceking26 said:


> Taken on a Sony Ericsson W810i



Oh man that brings back memories. Sony Ericsson's Walkman phones back in the day were the shit!


----------



## fooferdoggie

finally found it he was not even stressed with his head in the ball.


----------



## Clix Pix

The iPhone works pretty well for playing with abstract images:


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## tranceking26

Norwich Castle. 2019 on an iPhone 6s. Unfortunately it was basically empty at the time, but one local highlight crossed off the list.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 6124




Gorgeous colour; my mother would have loved it, as well.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you, SS!   Orange is absolutely my favorite color and it's delightful seeing all of these groups of orange lilies around our community this year!

In the meantime, while I was out shooting yesterday, still trying to come to grips with using my new wide-angle lens, of course, wouldn't you know it, Alfred came along and made himself at home on the base of the fountain in the lake, which right now isn't working since the timer was apparently blitzed by the recent storms we've had.   I said hello to him in passing and then rushed home, swapped lenses, put the 100-400mm on the camera and hurried back to get a few shots of him.  He was definitely acting like the commander of his realm, the lake.......


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 6124




Yes, my mother absolutely adored that palette of orange, burnt orange, terracotta, peach, apricot, golden yellow, bright spring yellows....as do I.

And that was one of the (many) reasons she loved Mediterranean culture, climate and colours so much, as well.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ditto!  I love all of those colors and I would have loved traveling to the Mediterranean and experiencing that wonderful culture, climate and colors for myself!    The older I get the less likely that is to happen, though.....

In the meantime, a taste of what I enjoy around my own area, and if you look closely, you'll see Alfred!


----------



## Clix Pix

Fooling around with the iPhone in hand, I spotted this and took a shot:


----------



## JamesMike

A good view. Taken with Nikon D 3400 and the ‘bazooka’ (Sigma 150mm-600mm)


----------



## Eric

JamesMike said:


> View attachment 6196
> 
> A good view. Taken with Nikon D 3400 and the ‘bazooka’ (Sigma 150mm-600mm)



Awesome shot, nice to have have another photographer around here. I also have that lens, not the sport model because I'm too poor but the Contemporary suits me just fine.


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> View attachment 6196
> 
> A good view. Taken with Nikon D 3400 and the ‘bazooka’ (Sigma 150mm-600mm)



When did you get here? I missed you sneaking in?


----------



## JamesMike

Apple fanboy said:


> When did you get here? I missed you sneaking in?



I came in under the cover of darkness on a 'Little Bird helicopter' the other day, lol!


----------



## JamesMike

Eric said:


> Awesome shot, nice to have have another photographer around here. I also have that lens, not the sport model because I'm too poor but the Contemporary suits me just fine.




Me too.


----------



## JamesMike

This photo was taken with an old Sigma camera I had in Africa.  Ngorongoro Crater is a great place to visit. I just wish I had a digital camera when I was in Africa.




​


----------



## Pumbaa

JamesMike said:


> This photo was taken with an old Sigma camera I had in Africa.  Ngorongoro Crater is a great place to visit. I just wish I had a digital camera when I was in Africa.
> 
> View attachment 6217



Nice!  Did you see any of my relatives there as well?

Not gonna contradict you regarding digital cameras in Africa. They rock. Or at least they do until they decide to hydrate themselves. Then they pretty much _are_ rocks.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Pumbaa

I see your bridge and rai… follow up with this previously unpublished “View from a bridge” taken this weekend with my rusty, eh, trusty iPhone 8 Plus. Not to be confused with a certain other “View from a bridge” that has no place in a photo thread.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

goat trampline


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred again standing on the base of the fountain -- captured this image the day before the lake maintenance folks came along and finally got the fountain running properly again so now it's absolutely gushing and Alfred will probably be looking for another site in which to stand and watch for fish......    We need the extra energy of the water in motion, though, to try and combat the algae which has been trying to sneakily form and cause unpleasant issues.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

the roads temp when it was 113 degrees in the shade.


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> the roads temp when it was 113 degrees in the shade.
> View attachment 6394



Hottest picture yet? 

Stay safe. Be cool!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pumbaa said:


> Hottest picture yet?
> 
> Stay safe. Be cool!



the concrete was 138. we have buckled roads and sidewalks. see if I can get a pic.


----------



## Pumbaa

Don’t know how you do it @fooferdoggie , biking seems terribly complicated!





(As depressingly usual, just trusty old iPhone 8 plus.)


----------



## Clix Pix

Some of the photos I've shot this week so far aren't really for public consumption -- the condition in which a tenant in the condo unit below mine left the unit, even after at least making an attempt at cleaning the place up.....   Also most people aren't going to be thrilled at seeing photos of the invasive weeds which are taking over the small garden area in front of the building next to mine.   Nonetheless, today I got back to shooting things for my own pleasure and experimenting:

Got a new fisheye lens recently so today was the time to finally get the chance to play with it a little, and then added more interest to the image by playing around in Nik Collection's Silver Efex to get an interesting B&W take on this.   The lens is ultra-wide at 11mm, a non-circular fisheye, and I quickly realized that I need to be careful when shooting with it.  Had to crop this image to get my leg and foot out of the scene!


----------



## fooferdoggie

getting wet at the river when it is 104 degrees out.


----------



## Deleted member 199

The sky was pretty spectacular this evening - got quite windy, and some thunder/lightning in the distance, with a few drops of rain just after I took this.


----------



## Clix Pix

View attachment 6562


----------

